# Hilfe bei BJJ-Spiel benötigt



## chocolatebar (21. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, dies ist wahrscheinlich nicht der richtige Ort für meine Frage, aber ich dachte mir: Wen könnte ich besser fragen als Menschen, die so leidenschaftlich bei Spielen sind wie ich? Sorry schonmal für den längeren Beitrag.

Ich habe mich schon als Kind für Kampfspiele wie Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat usw. interessiert und habe deshalb sogar angefangen, BJJ zu trainieren. Ich wollte immer eine Karriere in diesem Sport machen, konnte es aber wegen einer Verletzung nicht. Trotzdem spiele ich immer noch leidenschaftlich gern und bin von diesem Sport genauso begeistert wie alle anderen Männer in meiner Familie vom Fußball.

Sogar meine Frau hält mich für ein wenig verrückt, aber es macht mir nichts, das schwarze Schaf zu sein. Jedenfalls ist das eine lebenslange Leidenschaft von mir, und mein Bruder arbeitet bei Blizzard. Er schlug vor, mir bei der Entwicklung eines Videospiels im MMA-Stil zu helfen, und ich dachte, es wäre cool, ein Spiel zu entwickeln, das sich ausschließlich auf BJJ konzentriert.

Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt, geht mir das nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Das Problem ist aber, dass meine Frau Deutsche ist und auch Videospiele liebt. Und obwohl sie mich normalerweise unterstützt, sagt sie, dass ein MMA-Spiel im BJJ-Stil niemals funktionieren wird. Sie hat mir sogar einen Link zu diesem Beitrag geschickt: http://www.gamefront.de/archiv05-20...chtesten-Multiplayer-Spiele-aller-Zeiten.html und mich damit geneckt, dass, wenn ich es irgendwie schaffe, das Spiel auf den Weg zu bringen, es bald auf ähnlichen Listen überall im Netz landen wird.

Ich bin mir bei der ganzen Sache also nicht ganz sicher. Deshalb dachte ich mir, ich fange hier an und frage, ob jemand diese Idee auch nur im Entferntesten attraktiv findet? Würdet ihr ein MMA-Videospiel im BJJ-Stil spielen wollen? Ich würde gerne so viele Vorschläge und Meinungen wie möglich bekommen, ob positiv oder negativ. Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Finallin (21. September 2021)

chocolatebar schrieb:


> Würdet ihr ein MMA-Videospiel im BJJ-Stil spielen wollen?



Nein, ich würde ich nicht spielen wollen. Finde das Setting schlicht uninteressant, was jetzt aber keine Wertung darstellen soll, sondern nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. September 2021)

Wieso sollte ich ein BJJ-Spiel als "Simulator" nutzen, wenn es "Free Hugs" realer auf der Matte gibt? Ich gehe lieber ins Dojo und auf Seminare, um mich in diesem Sport weiterzubilden, denn du kannst niemals alle Techniken in diesem Spiel unterbringen ... auf deutsch es würde eine Totgeburt. Daher Null Interesse ...


----------



## ShiZon (21. September 2021)

Jetzt mal eine ganz blöde Frage, nein ich nutze jetzt nicht Google, wer erklärt mir bitte was MMA und BJJ eigentlich ist? Also MMA könnte vielleicht etwas mit Martial Arts also Kampfkunst zu tun haben oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. September 2021)

MMA = Mixed Martial Arts (wie schon richtig erkannt)
BJJ = Brazilian Jiu Jitsu


----------



## ShiZon (21. September 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> MMA = Mixed Martial Arts (wie schon richtig erkannt)
> BJJ = Brazilian Jiu Jitsu


Super vielen dank, jetzt raffe ich auch worum es geht.

Rein theoretisch müsste es doch eigentlich gehen, ich meine bei WWE (World Wrestling Entertainment) sind ja auch sehr viele Wrestler dabei von Rang und Namen dabei. Dabei könnte ich mir schon so etwas ähnliches wie K-1 vorstellen. 

Schwer und vor allem teuer wird es dann mit den Lizenzen, wenn alle Kampfsportler ihr virtuelles "Ich" möglichst detailgenau und mit allen ihren Erkennungsmermalen z. B. ein ritualer Tanz vor dem Kampf, ähnlich wie bei Muay Thai abgehalten wird oder eine einstudierte Auftrittsart, mit einem speziellen Ausfallschritt o. ä., das möchten dann alle an den Entwickler vermarkten und der Publisher will dann auch noch Kohle sehen.

Wenn man sich jetzt erst einmal auf das festlegen würde, was im K-1 vorkommt, also auf diese Kampfstile, dann wäre es unter umständen realisierbar, aber das würde sehr viel Geld kosten und eine sehr lange Entwicklungszeit brauchen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. September 2021)

Mal ehrlich, dieses Wrestling ist kein Sport es ist und bleibt eine Unterhaltung für die kleine Masse. Es wird dort ein Kampf vorgespielt ... auch wenn die Techniken real angewendet durchaus Wirkung erzielen, aber ein Tritt auf den Brustkorb mit der Ferse bricht Knochen, nur halt nicht im Wrestling ... schon komisch oder?   

Die Techniken beim BJJ sind Judo und Jiu Jitsu Techniken und um wirklich alle existenten Techniken in diesem Spiel unterzubringen, sie mittels Controller dort einzugeben würde die Liste der Tastenkombinationen bei FIFA bei weitem übersteigen. Wenn ich schon an die unterschiedlichen Hebeltechniken denke die es gibt ...   

Zumal dieses Genre im Speziellen nur ein Nischenprodukt wäre und ich wage mich mal weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen sogar in meinem Dojo auf kein besonderes Interesse stoßen würde, aber ich werde dort mal eine kleine Umfrage starten in wie weit da Interesse bestehen würde bei den Zockern unter uns. Wobei ich jetzt schon weiß, das nicht einer sowas wie Tekken oder ähnliches spielt.


----------



## ShiZon (21. September 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, dieses Wrestling ist kein Sport es ist und bleibt eine Unterhaltung für die kleine Masse. Es wird dort ein Kampf vorgespielt ... auch wenn die Techniken real angewendet durchaus Wirkung erzielen, aber ein Tritt auf den Brustkorb mit der Ferse bricht Knochen, nur halt nicht im Wrestling ... schon komisch oder?
> 
> Die Techniken beim BJJ sind Judo und Jiu Jitsu Techniken und um wirklich alle existenten Techniken in diesem Spiel unterzubringen, sie mittels Controller dort einzugeben würde die Liste der Tastenkombinationen bei FIFA bei weitem übersteigen. Wenn ich schon an die unterschiedlichen Hebeltechniken denke die es gibt ...
> 
> Zumal dieses Genre im Speziellen nur ein Nischenprodukt wäre und ich wage mich mal weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen sogar in meinem Dojo auf kein besonderes Interesse stoßen würde, aber ich werde dort mal eine kleine Umfrage starten in wie weit da Interesse bestehen würde bei den Zockern unter uns. Wobei ich jetzt schon weiß, das nicht einer sowas wie Tekken oder ähnliches spielt.


So lange nicht dabei herum kommt, Mortal Kombat, trifft auf Street Fighter und das wiederum auf Bloodsport, ist ja alles gut.  

Das stelle ich mir auch sehr schwer vor, bis nahezu unmöglich das Gamepad auf alle Techniken zu optimieren, da bekommt man schon bei Tekken einen echten Fingerkrampf.


----------



## NatokWa (22. September 2021)

Das Spiel KANN einfach nichts werden .

Nicht nur das es einfach, wie schon gesagt, so extrem viele Techniken/Griffe/Würfe etc. gibt das selbst ne komplette Tastaturbelelegung lange nicht ausreichen würde ..... die Konkurenz an lange etablierten Spieleserien/Arten die Spielerisch ähnlich sind (Wrestling/MMA/sogar eine Judo-Sim gibt es schon) ist viel zu groß.

Und die meisten Spieler wollen eben nicht einen eher langweiligen "Realistischen" Kampf sondern ein Effektegeheische auf mindestens WWE Nivau wenn nicht gleich Tekken/DOA/StreetFighter und wie sie noch alle heißen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. September 2021)

So hier jetzt das Ergebnis meiner Dojo-Umfrage -> absolutes Desinteresse! 

PS: Mein erwähnen von Blizzard hat übrigens bei einigen ein Grinsen und gleichzeitiges Kopfschütteln erzeugt ... die Wertung dieser Gesten überlasse ich jetzt mal dem TE.


----------

